# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  Conversion d'un fichier xoml en cs

## enamorada

Bonjour,

Est-il possible de convertir workflow.xoml (avec sharepoint designer) en un workflow.cs (avec visual studio)?

Si oui comment je peux faire a ?

Merci d'avance de vos avis

----------

